# December GAME! Come play!



## REO (Dec 11, 2016)

*Welcome everyone to the official thread of our LB bi-monthly contest!
Are we ready to have some FUN???





For December,* *Santa's Elves that work in the wrapping dept. decided to take an eggnog break. And it seems that they became quite silly and got a bit carried away!! Can you help Santa find the 1 Elf that got gift wrapped? Whoever finds him will get a surprise!*









*Here is HOW TO PLAY! Read carefully.*

*1 number has been PRE-SELECTED before the game started.*
THAT NUMBER DOES NOT CHANGE DURING THE CONTEST!!! 
The SAME pre-selected number stays the same until it has been guessed!
*That number is somewhere from 1 to 100.*

SO! All you have to do is Each day Post ONE GUESS from 1 to 100.
ONE GUESS PER PERSON PER DAY UNTIL THE PRIZE HAS BEEN WON.
(The winner will be posted in this thread)

IF you post numbers that have already been used, you will have wasted your guess.
If a number did not win before, it won't win the next day either LOL!





So post your one guess per day! A day is midnight to midnight CST.

*CLICK THIS LINK and see the great PRIZE we have for you to win! *
*http://www.lilbeginnings.com/contest/*


If you win, be sure and thank the person who donated it! All these fun games can't happen without our generous donators! 
If you'd like to donate a prize, please email me! [email protected]

*ONE winner in each contest! *
When the game ends the winner is to email their name and mailing address to (Robin) [email protected] . 

First place prizes are donated and mailed by our contest sponsors.
Prizes for non U.S. winners are mailed by LB and/or presented as a gift certificate by one of our contest sponsors. The generous sponsor for this months winner is:

*Allens Pony Express*




_www.*allensponyexpress*.com/ _
*Thank you so much !!!*


*The winners is...... DEBBIE ROBERTS
*

When the prize is WON, this thread will be CLOSED.
Many, many thanks to the people that donated prizes!!!
Robin, Debby & the LB Team

*READ THIS!!!!!!!! *

*Winners is to email me their name and mailing address. [email protected] *

*READ THIS TOO!! *

*Anyone wanting to help us keeping the fun games going by generously donating a prize, please contact myself or Debby! We'd appreciate it!



*


----------



## chandab (Dec 11, 2016)

70


----------



## amysue (Dec 11, 2016)

5 please


----------



## Debbie Roberts (Dec 11, 2016)

55


----------



## candycar (Dec 11, 2016)

42


----------



## Renee (Dec 11, 2016)

81 for me


----------



## SHANA (Dec 11, 2016)

24


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 11, 2016)

I will try 9


----------



## atotton (Dec 11, 2016)

4


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Dec 11, 2016)

83


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Dec 11, 2016)

56 please


----------



## BeeBopMini (Dec 12, 2016)

47 please


----------



## REO (Dec 12, 2016)

Not yet!


----------



## Debbie Roberts (Dec 12, 2016)

27


----------



## candycar (Dec 12, 2016)

33 today!


----------



## amysue (Dec 12, 2016)

31 please


----------



## chandab (Dec 12, 2016)

37


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 12, 2016)

89?


----------



## atotton (Dec 12, 2016)

2


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Dec 12, 2016)

14


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Dec 12, 2016)

72 Please


----------



## madmax (Dec 12, 2016)

49


----------



## REO (Dec 12, 2016)

Not yet! Where's that silly elf???


----------



## Renee (Dec 12, 2016)

17 for me


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 12, 2016)

25 thanks


----------



## BeeBopMini (Dec 13, 2016)

21


----------



## amysue (Dec 13, 2016)

39 please


----------



## REO (Dec 13, 2016)

Not yet!


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 13, 2016)

97 today


----------



## candycar (Dec 13, 2016)

74!


----------



## madmax (Dec 13, 2016)

77


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm not keeping track so off the top of my head I am going to say 2


----------



## atotton (Dec 13, 2016)

16


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Dec 13, 2016)

8


----------



## chandab (Dec 13, 2016)

11


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Dec 13, 2016)

98 for me please


----------



## REO (Dec 13, 2016)

Elf, elf, where are you????


----------



## Renee (Dec 13, 2016)

57 for me


----------



## madmax (Dec 14, 2016)

78


----------



## BeeBopMini (Dec 14, 2016)

94


----------



## amysue (Dec 14, 2016)

29 please


----------



## candycar (Dec 14, 2016)

60


----------



## Debbie Roberts (Dec 14, 2016)

61


----------



## Renee (Dec 14, 2016)

67 for me


----------



## REO (Dec 14, 2016)

Not yet!


----------



## chandab (Dec 14, 2016)

99


----------



## horselover161 (Dec 14, 2016)

46 please


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Dec 14, 2016)

I'll try guessing 45


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 14, 2016)

1


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 14, 2016)

23


----------



## atotton (Dec 14, 2016)

43


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Dec 14, 2016)

41


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Dec 14, 2016)

51 Please


----------



## REO (Dec 14, 2016)

Not yet!


----------



## Renee (Dec 15, 2016)

52 for me


----------



## amysue (Dec 15, 2016)

64 please


----------



## BeeBopMini (Dec 15, 2016)

Feels like 87 today


----------



## Debbie Roberts (Dec 15, 2016)

Thinking maybe "63" today


----------



## horselover161 (Dec 15, 2016)

10 for today


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 15, 2016)

54...


----------



## madmax (Dec 15, 2016)

92


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Dec 15, 2016)

It's gonna be 80 right?


----------



## REO (Dec 15, 2016)

Mumble mumble mumble. What's that elf? I can't hear you! OH! You're still in a box!


----------



## chandab (Dec 15, 2016)

98


----------



## atotton (Dec 15, 2016)

_71_


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Dec 15, 2016)

76


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Dec 15, 2016)

Hmmmm Ill try #28 today please


----------



## candycar (Dec 15, 2016)

7 has got to be it!


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 15, 2016)

99


----------



## REO (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## candycar (Dec 16, 2016)

18


----------



## Renee (Dec 16, 2016)

50 for me


----------



## BeeBopMini (Dec 16, 2016)

44 please


----------



## madmax (Dec 16, 2016)

79


----------



## amysue (Dec 16, 2016)

13 please


----------



## horselover161 (Dec 16, 2016)

26 please


----------



## REO (Dec 16, 2016)

Not yet!


----------



## Debbie Roberts (Dec 16, 2016)

Um,maybe 53!!!!


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Dec 16, 2016)

I'm gonna guess a good solid 100, I know that's the one


----------



## REO (Dec 16, 2016)

Debbie Roberts, it was 53! Email me your info



[email protected]

Be sure to come back and play our game in February!

*GAME OVER! Thanks for playing!*


----------



## Debbie Roberts (Dec 16, 2016)

Awesome and exciting! Thank You Lil Beginning and Allen's Pony Express!!!! Love this site as I'm always learning from all the post and knowledge that comes from you all!!!


----------



## Debbie Roberts (Jan 5, 2017)

Got my gift today from Allen's Pony Express! Awesome! A 6 piece lime green grooming kit. Brushes,hoof pick, sponge with bling hearts on them. We will be styling. Thank You Allen's Pony Express and Lil Beginning's. Appreciate it, and love this site!


----------



## Debby - LB (Jan 6, 2017)

Wow. wonderful gifts! I'm so happy that you love them, thank you for letting us know that it arrived and an extra BIG Thank you for participating in our games.​Thank you to Decembers generous sponsor:​*Allens Pony Express*





_www.*allensponyexpress*.com/_
_Please visit their site for all your Miniature Horse & Pony tack needs._
*♥ Next Game coming up in February ♥*


----------

